# Question on CPSIA ink compliant DTG printers



## coconut92 (Mar 29, 2011)

I know Brother has their ink tested. I need a printer that will print dark shirts with no problems at all. If someone can explain to me how the GT-541 does that, that would be cool! Otherwise, I need information on what companies sell DTG printers with CPSIA compliant ink. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it! I'm actually not going to be buying one for a while. I'm starting off small and cheap for now, but would love to upgrade to a DTG. Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you looking to outsource your designs to a DTG printer and you want to know if their ink meets the CPSIA standards? What kind of proof are you requiring because that the first question?

A majority of DTG printers use various kinds of inks most of which are water based. Now providing proof that the inks are CPSIA compliant is that what you needing? 

Anyone, can tell yes their ink meets the standards but providing proof is another thing.


----------



## coconut92 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, proof is needed. Brother provides certificates when you purchase their printers/inks so you can show (if needed) that you are following the rules and using certified ink (if selling to items for children 12 and under). I actually plan on starting off by using transfers. I cannot afford the GT-541 right now. It's going to take me a few months to get to that point. Anyway, I actually would be printing more dark shirts than light shirts, and definitely cannot afford the GT-782. In order to be able to sell children's items, I need to know where to purchase a printer and ink system that will have certification, meaning the company has had its ink tested or the manufacturer has. Worst case, I don't sell children's items. I still wish the GT-541 printed dark shirts, like maroon. I guess I need to keep on researching. Thanks!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The GT-541 printer was designed long before white ink printing became a reality. There is not enough internal space in the printer to allow for the additional print heads for white ink printing. (Not to mention you need more ink cartridge slots for the white ink, caps for the white ink print heads, a wiper blade and spitting station). Needless to say, it is not going to happen with the GT-541.

As far as the CPSIA certification, the only two companies that I know that have gone through the certification process are Brother and Kornit. I think they have slightly different levels of certifications, but I believe they both will pass the CPSIA requirements. There is a pretty high cost associated with getting this certification and requires ongoing testing that I think that most of the current dtg manufacturers are not really wanting to spend the money on right now as the majority of garment decorators are ignoring the procedures listed in CPSIA. Even though most of the dtg manufacturers are using Dupont ink, they don't want to broadcast whether they are officially or not one reason or another. So it is not likely that Dupont will spend the money and do the ongoing testing since the manufacturers would have to use Dupont's certification. Catch-22 I guess.

The other option is to do the certification / testing yourself, but this is not a cheap thing to do as mentioned above. I did just see a press release from Oeko-Tex (not sure on the spelling) that they are doing another webinar on their certification and CPSIA that was posted in this forum. You might want to sit through that webinar to get a better idea of what it entails before making a decision.

Hope this helps you. Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I just found the link to the webinar - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-industry-news/t148121.html. 

Mark


----------



## coconut92 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you very much! It's going to definitely be challenging! lol


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

coconut92 said:


> I actually plan on starting off by using transfers. ................!


 If you find opaque transfers that pass either Okeo or CPSIA, I'd be interested to know who has them now. Last time I checked they all had Phthalates


----------

